# iPhone WebClip Icon



## nathanbeer (Jun 7, 2003)

Can you please create an iPhone WebClip Icon for the site?

Instructions:http://vjarmy.com/archives/2008/01/howto_iphone_webclip_icons.php


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I threw one in together, we may update it later.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Please ? (I was coming to this area to request the same thing.)


----------



## RobertBasil (Sep 8, 2004)

Great idea! Add my name to the want list.

Damn, I feel like an "AOL Me Too" user from the early 90's


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

iphone touch logo has been added...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/apple-touch-icon.png


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

